# What does this sound mean?



## salza712

Well Im a proud owner of used jd 2210 with 340hrs. I added a FEL to it and just love it. I never seem to run out of projects but I also have become creative to find other reasons to get on my little tractor. Well let me get to why im writing in today other wise I could go on and on. I started hearing a clicking sound comming from the front axels when I would turn the wheels all the way to the left as I was moving forward. It also made the sound while in reverse too. I have already put 13 hrs on it and had not heard this sound before. I used to have a front wheel drive dodge colt that made a similar sound when the CV joints went bad. Could it be the same problem? Is it expensive to fix? I'd appreciate any advice. thanks.....


----------



## Live Oak

Sounds to me like your suspicions are on the money. Sounds like axles joints to me.


----------



## salza712

Thanks TF, I will now contact my local Jd store and hope my power guard extended warranty will cover it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Hard to believe it could be something like that given the hours......But Chief is likely correct. What does the oil level look like in the front axle? Please keep us informed, as I am certainly curious, and I hope you do have warranty left, because it's likely an expensive fix. Let us Know!:dazed: Chris


----------



## salza712

Well the oil level fine and oil looks clean. The local Jd store says im covered as far as the warranty goes. They are comming over sometime next wk to pick it up and have it checked. I rode that little machine for about 45 min before it started making that sound I was telling you about. Im thinking that they will take it in and bring it back and say they couldnt find anything. I myself think its the axel joints but lets see what they say.


----------



## rocking 416

CV joints are simular to U joints but they used the rubber boot to keep all there grease in. There are two ways to fix your problem. # 1 remove and replace with new. #2 Remove put on work bench get new boot an bands and the grease it should be avaible in a kit from john deere. If it is coverd under warrenty Id let them fix it. But i would also have then Check the wheel bearing AKA hub assembley its a sealed bearing housing that the front pact of the cv axle bolts into an it turns with the cv axle


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

> _Originally posted by elguapo712 _
> *Well the oil level fine and oil looks clean. The local Jd store says im covered as far as the warranty goes. They are comming over sometime next wk to pick it up and have it checked. I rode that little machine for about 45 min before it started making that sound I was telling you about. Im thinking that they will take it in and bring it back and say they couldnt find anything. I myself think its the axel joints but lets see what they say. *


 Sure seems as though you could jack it up and crank the wheels all the way to one side or the other and rotate the wheels by hand to see if you either hear the noise, or feel something attempting to bind up in the joint itself. Well....Keep us informed!


----------



## salza712

I really appreciate this info becouse I now feel so much more prepared when I talk to the costomer rep there at the jd store. I will sound like I am well aware of the problem and would like it fixed right the first time. I think that will avoid any run around that sometimes happens to us poor souls that do not know any better and just have to take their word for it. I thank all of you again. Oh, and music in a bott. I used the front end loader to raise the front wheels and did what you suggested but everything sounds normal. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Well, I'm perplexed! Can't wait to hear the outcome. By chance have you had someone drive the tractor, and walked along side it to verify for sure that the cound is indeed coming from the front axle? Also...Does the sound seem to coordinate with the revolutions of the wheels? In other words, a tick sound at the same point for each wheel revolution. I've spray painted a dot on the front wheel before, to visably keep track of each revolution and listen to the noise to see if it's doing it at the same pitch as the wheel turning or is it off beat, or faster or slower than each rotation of the painted dot. Am I making sense? PM sent....


----------



## Eagle River

Hold on before you lay a wrench on your tractor, I have a new JD 3205 and it was doing the same when I make a sharp left turns. As it turned out it was the R4 tire rubbing against the locking pin for the front mmm hitch. Ease off of left turns, noise goes away.
ER


----------



## salza712

Hey Music in a bott, When it does make that sound it does coordinate with the revolutions of the wheels. When it does make that sound it does it when I turn the wheels all the way to the left and moving forward and backward and also when wheels are turned all the to the right. Oh, and the noise just seems to be comming from the left side. Eagle River, I know you said you run R4 tires, mine are R3 turf tires but you got me thinking and so I will go out and try it in just a bit. It would be nice if that was the problem.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Okay, another thought, perhaps dumb, but just tossing it out there.......Are the wheel bolts tight to spec? The owners manual to my 990 recommends checking them at certain intervals, and I can vouch that mine have worked loose on 2 occasions. Just thought I'd mention that too. One other thing, do you need to turn the wheel all the way one way or the other, to the point where the steering pump labors, or does it make the sound when it's just shy of making the steering pump labor? I know, Iknow, more trips out to the tractor, but hey, at least you're getting some exercise!:furious:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Also, I'm certain you already thought of it, but I'm wondering if it still makes the noise when you run it in 2 wheel drive?


----------



## salza712

Ok, After checking the lug nuts I found two on each side loose. After I fixed that went out for about 30 min trying hear the problem but didnt hear anything but did manage to get the tractor stuck out in the field. Well if it wasnt for the front end loader and 2 logs I might still be there. Well after all this I found out that It makes that clunking sound after 35 to 40 min of riding and it makes that sound when Im only backing up while the wheels are cocked all the way to the left and the sound is more distinct when its in 2wd. When in 4wd I hear it but its not as loud. Also as it is making that clunking sound I am also feeling it very faint thump on the steering wheel thats in synch with the sound that seems to comming from the axel joint. What do think about that?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Well, we just tossed out all the simple obvious up front things one might check out. I couldn't imagine it being the hubs with that few hours on the machine....... In all seriousness, every Saturday night, on NPR (public radio) I believe around 6 PM Idaho time, they have a call in show called "Car talk", and it's hosted by 2 guys named "Click" and "Clack" (Tom and Ray). At times the show can be very funny, always entertaining, and very informitive. These 2 guys are MIT graduates, and really are keen. You might find yourself an FM radio, and tune in to hear them, capture the phone number, and call in ask them. They possibly could really steer you in the right direction. Just a thought. I'm no mechanic....In fact I'm not even that smart! but have always been fiercly independent, when it comes to someone working on my stuff. I think the problem is certainly inside the axle, and this area needs to be left to the professionals. We just thought we could walk you into something externally obvious. Well.......You'll need to keep us informed on what this turns out to be!:dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Elguapo, when you had jacked the front up to turn the wheels by hand......It had been sitting I bet. You might try that again after the extended period of operation that causes the condition to occure. I think the other guys are correct though in thinking it's the joint in the hub. Just hard to believe it could go bad in that amount of time. Sorry to babble on......:zoomin: I'm just one of those guys that has to know "Why" in addition to "what" and sometimes I drive myself nuts trying to be so analytical!:skull:


----------



## SHARTEL

Are your front wheels Reversed?


----------



## salza712

You know I should of thought of that but as soon as I get hm from work I will give it another go. Shartel, You asked if my front wheels are reversed. What do you mean? Are you talking about the direction of the tread pattern? I am running turf tires and the tire psi is good all the way around


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

elguapo712, when was the dealer coming to pick it up?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

> _Originally posted by music in a bott _
> *Elguapo, when you had jacked the front up to turn the wheels by hand......It had been sitting I bet. You might try that again after the extended period of operation that causes the condition to occure. I think the other guys are correct though in thinking it's the joint in the hub. Just hard to believe it could go bad in that amount of time. Sorry to babble on......:zoomin: I'm just one of those guys that has to know "Why" in addition to "what" and sometimes I drive myself nuts trying to be so analytical!:skull: *


 I was just thinking that if it was seriously messed up, you know, chunks of steel floating around in the front axle, it would make the sound continiously. The fact that it needs to be run for a long time before the sound occures is odd, and would indicate that maybe, possibly, it's not real serious, but who knows. But if you ran it until you got tyhe sound again, then lifted the front, and cranked the wheels and rotated them by hand with the motor off.......Might help you to hone in on the culpret. This will be very interesting to learn what it really is!


----------



## salza712

Well I went hm on my lunch break and got on the green machine well it only took 5 min of riding before i put it in reverse with the wheels turned to the left and I heard what I was looking for so then I used the FEL to raise the front tires to be able to spin it with my hand and with the tractor motor turned off. It didnt make the clunking sound I was looking for. I even engaged it in 4wd and not even then did I hear what I had heard when I was riding it. I give up!!! The John Deere salesman is comming sometime this wk to pick it up. Im tempted to keep using it till the wheels fall off or till it gets picked up or which ever comes first...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

> _Originally posted by elguapo712 _
> *Well I went hm on my lunch break and got on the green machine well it only took 5 min of riding before i put it in reverse with the wheels turned to the left and I heard what I was looking for so then I used the FEL to raise the front tires to be able to spin it with my hand and with the tractor motor turned off. It didnt make the clunking sound I was looking for. I even engaged it in 4wd and not even then did I hear what I had heard when I was riding it. I give up!!! The John Deere salesman is comming sometime this wk to pick it up. Im tempted to keep using it till the wheels fall off or till it gets picked up or which ever comes first... *


 Well.....It's a puzzler, but aside from the fact that it's nothing obvious and up front, and out in the open means it's gotta be inside the axle. I'd sure think that if it was something busted and broke, it would do it all the time. Must be something in there just floating around, and the motion of the gears gets the oill stirred up and moves the object around until it gets caught up in something that binds it. I hope the pro's fix it for you! Me, I wouldn't run it until it gets a look over, because it could be causing other damage. Well.....we'll be watching to see the outcome of this!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Guapo, have the JD people picked you up yet? I actually looked in my tractors shop manual, and was stunned to learn that there are no CV or U joints of any kind in my front axle! It's all gear on gear. Wow. The axle has a series of 90 degree bevel gears that elliminates the need for any sort of U or CV joints in the front axle.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Any word yet on what the actual problem was?


----------



## salza712

Hey there Music, They have not come by to pick it up nor have i pressed it due to the crappy weather we have been having. I would go drop it off but Im not sure if my trailor would handle the weight of the tractor so I feel like im at their mercy since they are picking it up free of charge. I feel bad for not having an answer for you yet. Sorry my friend.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Oh, no problem buddy! Just itching to know the story, and hope that it all comes out okay for you. Just make sure you get it done before the warranty runs out! All right, talk to you later..Christopher.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

So did you decide to just live with the sound and get a good radio?:lmao:


----------



## salza712

It's been over year since my last post. After the guys 
At the John Deere place had looked over my tractor for 
Over two weeks they basically told me they couldn't find
A problem with my tractor. Needless to say I was very 
Frustrated and was told by the service manager to drive it 
Like that till it breaks. Well the sound continued off and on
And now have 400 hrs. Well about two days ago I got back 
On this web site to read up on another post that caught my
Attention that had to do with 2210 axel noise. There I find 
What and where my problem is. Apparently the axel which 
Connects engine And trans and a front and rear u joint. Which
Also has grease nipples which haven't been greased since who
Knows when. I had such a hard time just getting to them to grease 
Them but failed after serveral attempts. I dropped
Off the 2210 at John deere and was told it would cost $30 to 
Do the job. Well worth the trouble. Thank you all for your 
Comments and helpful advice. I haven't gotten my tractor
Back yet but I am 90% sure that was the problem.


----------

